# CleanYourCar - Renault Megane from grey to black



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Andy (AndBurG) got in touch a while back saying he had a mate that wanted his car detailing. Andy wanted to come over with the car to help out in getting it corrected as he said it was a big job. He did warm me that it was in a real state and he wasn't wrong 

Products used in the detail:

*Wash*
SuperSpray (great bit of kit for the money)
Maxi Suds II
Sonus Der Wunders

*Clay*
Meguiars Professional Mild
Meguiars Last Touch

*Polish*
3M Blue 3434 Masking Tape
Menzerna Polishing Pads
Menzerna PO106FA
Menzerna Intensive Polish PO91L as needed.

*Sealant*
Carlack Systematic care
Carlack/Klasse Long Life Sealant
Polycharger H20

Here is the car car as it arrived.










*Wash*

The car was rinsed with water, before using a new product to us the SuperSpray Hose end sprayer. This simply clicks onto the existing Hoselock connectionand can be used with or without shampoo.

The car was rinsed down before turning the switch to bring the shampoo into the mix. For this detail we were using Maxi Suds II.



















The supespray when used at the higest concentration levels produces a decent amount of foam and leaves a good quantity of shampoo on the surface. The car was then washed as normal whilst allowing the solution to soak.










The car was clayed using Meguiars Mild Detailing clay (although Aggressive might have been more been more effective) rewashed and then dried using Der Wunders spritzed with Meguiars Last Touch.

Wheels were just given a quick clean and blast with a pressure washer as they were pretty much past repair.

As the sun moved round the building the swirling strated to become apparent.










Once moved inside we then taped off the rubbers and plastic trims with 3M's 3434 blue masking tape. Under the bright twin 500 watt halogens, it really did become apparent just how bad this car was the paint was very badly dulled and swirled. Infact it was so bad under artifical light the paint almost looked dark grey, not black. It certainly didn't lok at all mettalic and infact I thought on inital inspection outside it was flat black.

Andy got stuck in on one side whilst I tried to capture just how bad the paint was by doing some 50/50 shots.

The following products were used in conjunction with the Porter cable

5" Menzerna Polishing (orange) Pad
Menzerna Final Finish PO106FA

Menzerna PO106FA is the new version of PO106FF and the wait has definately been worth it. This polish blew me away. The old version was my favourite polish before trying this. It just seemed to have more gloss, more cut and worked for ages with next to no dust.

*Before:*










*During:*










*Afters:*














































The polish reall did blow me away. It also suggest that Renault paint is pretty easy to correct with minimal effort. To achieve those results we removed approximately 6-8 microns of paint, measure using a paint depth guage.

Here are some more:



















And more 










Andy and I cracked on and completed the car.

We used Carlacks Systematic Care to cleanse the paint and remove polish residue. The paint really was starting to pop 

Next up was to seal in all the hard work. The owner wanted a slick long lasting finish, so we decided this time to give the Carlack a run out (again!) boosted with *Polycharger H20*.

This is designed as a wax booster to make application easier and to increase durability many times over. Perfect for this job! I absolutely love the finish the Klasse leaves so this was a real treat.




























2 drops of Polycharger added to 1oz of Carlack Long Life Sealant/Klasse Sealant Glaze. This made far to much solution. We would reccomend probably half an oz with one drop at the most. We had lots left over!










This was applied to the car with microfibre applicators before buffing off with some ultra plush microfibres.

And the results:





































And one last shot










The Polycharger made the Carlack very easy to apply and give that stunning reflective look only a selant can give. I still had to apply a wax to one panel though...I couldn't resist.

Thanks to Andy for bringing the car over and helping out so much. It definately made the day so much easier having two machines. Thanks also to the owner for helping out so much and supplying sadwiches and refreshments and helping out with detail also.

It was also nice to finish whilst it was still light!

Cheers Tim


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Awesome  :thumb:


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Superb! Probably the clearest and sharpest 50/50 shots I've seen :O


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow the afters are stunning and amazing 50/50 shots.

Great job. Hearing loads about the P-Charge stuff now.


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

WOW that's some defect removal.

Cracking 50/50's :thumb:


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Fantastic work there, Shocking condition before.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Amazing correction work :thumb: Looks like a different car now.


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice 50/50! great work.


----------



## Sjdickso (Nov 8, 2005)

Great detail and fantastic paint work correction.


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

those 50/50 shots are amazing! great correction!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Those are some of the most impressive 50:50 shots that I have seen. :thumb:
Great finish. 

My Polycharger kit arrived today, so I will be giving a go soon also.


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

In layman's terms can you explain the function of the polycharger and when you would use it.....presumably only with a sealant?


----------



## Jameshs (Sep 11, 2006)

What a great turn around


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

*INSANE !*


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Is that Grav's car?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Love the 50/50 shots


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

gerry connelly said:


> In layman's terms can you explain the function of the polycharger and when you would use it.....presumably only with a sealant?


it basically creates stronger bonds within the wax/sealant making it much more durable. Can be used with any liquid wax/sealant but you have to use it within 2 days or it will set hard in the container.

Car belonged to my mate Rich, who only bought it a month ago so can be excused for the terrible condition it was in.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Love those 50/50 shoots almost as much as I love the PO106FA


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

WOW :doublesho :doublesho 

What they all said^^^^

How was the tea boy Tim? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

wow absolutly stunning. the finished car looks so wet and perfect.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

As all the above, them 50/50 shots:doublesho


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent work and lovely 50/50 shots.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I'll have to order some PolyCharger H2O, I really love SG !!


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Excellent as always Tim. You really should find time to do more details mate!


----------



## hammy7387 (Mar 7, 2007)

Excellent work those 50/50 shots really show how good it is


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Mate, thats insane. The 50/50 shots blew me away.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking awesome, some of the best 50/50 shots i have seen.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

just realised you also used the new polish on this. is the FA as easy to finish with as the FF or does it leave hologramming and maring if your not carefull with a need to finish with 85rd?

for me the beauty of 106FF was its correction ability mixed with how easy it was to finish with.

thanks in advance and good job again!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

jedi-knight83 said:


> just realised you also used the new polish on this. is the FA as easy to finish with as the FF or does it leave hologramming and maring if your not carefull with a need to finish with 85rd?
> 
> for me the beauty of 106FF was its correction ability mixed with how easy it was to finish with.
> 
> thanks in advance and good job again!


PO106FA is a upgraded version of the PO106FF. Same same but better :thumb:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

stunning finish tim, deep, glossy and wet


----------



## murf52 (Apr 23, 2006)

:doublesho wow what a result there tim great 50/50 shots excellent finish:thumb:


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice results Tim - Love the 50/50 shots.:buffer:


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

**** ****** ***** ***** almighty!!!!

That looks the ****in dogs danglies Tim

I`m sure i`ll notice that round near us mate all covered in flies lol

Brilliant job mate

Daz


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Quality work and quality photo's documenting the job. 

Well Done Fellas!! 

Matt :thumb:


----------



## Tyler Owen (Apr 30, 2006)

* Hmmm tries to think of a Superlatiive that hasn't been used already ..... Nope can't be done*

Top Work guys 

Very Very Impressed


----------



## mr_santiago (Apr 9, 2007)

Superb transformation .... respect...:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

With 50/50 as clear as that you should have left bits masked up as decals would have ben cool.

Nice work Tim and Andy, I must have to try some of that Polycharger H2O.

I've manged to keep a sealant only finish on the Audi for two months now and am loving the look of the Carlack SG. Sonus Acrylic Glanz after each wash brings such a cheezy smile.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

awesome Tim:thumb: ...great work and superb 50/50 shots too


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks 

I think we hit that magic lucky combo of products that corrected the car to perfection with very little hassle. The Renault paint was soft (luckily) which allowed for such dramatic correction. You wouldn't have seen that on a VW or Audi 

The PO106FA is a cracking product though. It really impressed me very much and as such I've got some on order for the shop.



> I've manged to keep a sealant only finish on the Audi for two months now and am loving the look of the Carlack SG. Sonus Acrylic Glanz after each wash brings such a cheezy smile.


Carlack Sealant is awesome. I still think probably one of the most underated products on DW. I really find it hard to reach for any other sealant product combo in a detail. The H20 makes it even easier to use and if it boosts protection further its a sure fire winner.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Correction achieved there is stunning, cracking 50/50 pics!! :thumb:


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

is the new menz polish available to purchase now?


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

oh my good god - thse 50:50 are simply stunning tim - a true testament to the effective work carried out. tell me more about the new menz; i have swayed to 3m of late but the new menz could easily tempt me back lol!

stunning work tim


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Wow thats stunning tim!!! Those 50/50's are ace, the clearest I've seen, amazing finish tho!!!:thumb:


----------



## gillywibble (Feb 20, 2007)

Absolutely amazing! Stunning work, the flake and wetness is fantastic  :thumb:


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Awesome detail as usual Tim, fantastic correction and great photos!
(must resist buying polycharger - this thread hasn't helped mate!!!!!)


----------



## justin30513 (Dec 12, 2006)

Awesome work!

Two questions:

1. Where can I get 106FA stateside?

2. How long time-wise did you spend on that rear quarter panel to get it like that?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Love those 50/50's, PO106FF is my favourite polish and it's great to hear of a new formula.

I love polishing cars in one single step!


----------



## Jake (Apr 17, 2007)

Thats amazing.

Hope i can get my car looking that good


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Gotta love those 50/50s! Excellent paint job Tim:thumb:


----------



## ninjaguppy (Apr 17, 2007)

50/50 shots are unreal. Absolutely awesome work


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

It´s not for sale but take a look below


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

justin30513 said:


> Awesome work!
> 
> Two questions:
> 
> ...


however long it took to work the 106FA fully, only 1 hit was needed per panel


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Fantastic correction work there Tim.What is 106FA ?


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

This is a fantastic example of how to convince someone that they don't need to buy a new car, but instead they can 'renew' it at a very reasonable cost. The result of this correction no doubt makes the cost seem like peanuts.

A shining example of a normal car being taken back in time. For me, it has communicated so much. 

Yes, we all want to 'do' a fancy motor, but I think now we all want to 'do' an older motor. I expect the rewards from this are even greater and blow the owner away.

Tim, absolutely spot on son!

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## leistrum (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd just echo what everyone else has said, super job and great 50/50 shots! A bloke at work has one of those in a similar state - i'll show him what you've done with that!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks ever so much for the kind words. To me it certainly showed what can be achieved even on the most neglected of cars whit a Porter Cable one pad and one polish.

I think in the flesh the 50/50 was even more impressive. The owner was totally amazed by it.

The paint was medium/soft so I don't think it would be quite as effective on hard paint, but never the less on this day everyone was very pleased.

Cheers Tim


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

amazing transformation.

My orange Menz pads arrived today:thumb: Quick question, can i use the orange menz pads for 3.02 and PO85RD? I've got an Audi!!

cheers Tim.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes they will be perfect for both those polishes . They are a very versatile pad.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

**** me!

Dunno how i missed this till now???

Some bloody good 50/50's there!

How long did it take to detail the car from start to finish?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

SURFERROSA said:


> Yes, we all want to 'do' a fancy motor, but I think now we all want to 'do' an older motor. I expect the rewards from this are even greater and blow the owner away.
> 
> Tim, absolutely spot on son!
> 
> :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


I think your spot on! There is a 306 'vert' I know of that would produce such magnificent before, afters and 50:50's far better than any supercar we've seen on these pages as generally supercars don't get heavily abused!!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

After the controversy on Autopia I think it's safe to reply now  

Total detail time was 6/7 hours ish with 2 of us polishing. I do much prefer working on cars that require some TLC to be fair. It's very satisfying get the results from a car like this.

The paint was ripe for correction and as it turned out responded very well tompolishing.

Thanks for all the comments :thumb:


----------



## Commander_T (Apr 6, 2007)

Only one word for it - Superb !


----------



## MattySRi (Apr 20, 2007)

Fantastic work!

very jealous....:thumb:


----------



## r44flyer (Mar 6, 2006)

I looked at the chart on your website on the compatibility of the Polycharger kits to the different waxes/sealants... but there's nothing about Clearkote. 

For the next ground up detail on my car I want to use Yellow Cream Wax followed by Carnauba Moose Wax. Which Polycharger kit would I need if I wanted to use it with the above?


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm 99% sure it will be the CH2 kit but let me check for you.

It's all still new to me so I need to double check on this one.

Cheers Tim


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

love the 50/50 and reflection shots!!

fantastic


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work!!!


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

fantastic paint work correction.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks guys :detailer:


----------

